# “There is no one in the world capable of taking me down”



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2022)

Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 31, 2022)

Famous last words

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 27 | Winner 4


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2022)

No.

Because Luffy's about to do it

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2022)

He's the strongest but he's also wrong because Luffy is gonna take him down lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cursemark (Mar 31, 2022)

It seems to be the general consensus in the OP world that Kaido is the current strongest. That doesn’t mean that others won’t surpass him (Black beard) or there aren’t people hiding in the shadows (potentially Imu) that are stronger than him

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cursemark (Mar 31, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> He's the strongest but he's also wrong because Luffy is gonna take him down lol


After being worn down by almost 20 other characters with no break sure

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Orca (Mar 31, 2022)

Barring characters who are growing in strength like Luffy or Blackbeard and characters who do not exist to the most of the world like Imu, yes Kaido is the strongest.

Thats what the story has told us several times now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 31, 2022)

This is the fruit of a "god" in kaidos defense, and the things luffy is doing, noone else has done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?



He's been at the top for decades so he would have that perspective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 31, 2022)

Silly question. Kaido is the strongest fighter in the world.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> He's the strongest but he's also wrong because Luffy is gonna take him down lol


He's fought the scabbards and won, the RT5 and won, Yamato and won,  Luffy Three times and Won.

This will be like the strawthat broke the camel's back at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MO (Mar 31, 2022)

except for Big Mom he is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Lmao (Mar 31, 2022)

Absolutely.

Guy has fought an entire gauntlet non stop and is currently still fighting the most bs fruit awakening to date. Kaido just built different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yonatan (Mar 31, 2022)

Well Luffy's new fighting style is out of this world, so I suppose Kaido's technically correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adhominem (Mar 31, 2022)

Until Blackbeard reveals his powerup and until Luffy can sustain G5 Kaido is spitting what you might call 'straight facts'.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## KBD (Mar 31, 2022)

You know it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?


No

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Vengarl (Mar 31, 2022)

Cursemark said:


> After being worn down by almost 20 other characters with no break sure


Depends how much damage everyone else has inflicted on him. This guy tanks damage like nothing and Luffy has been fighting him for a majority of the time


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?


He's a Yonko, he's supposed to think highly of himself. I'm sure Big Mom felt the exact same way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Draffut (Mar 31, 2022)

No one person.  But he's fought almost 20 people on the roof at this point.


----------



## Xebec (Mar 31, 2022)

imagine if luffy needs to be saved by yamato and momo this place will burn

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Mar 31, 2022)

i rate BB and Im-sama  above kaido , so voted no .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Godammit (Mar 31, 2022)

Im fully convinced that he is currently the strongest at this point

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Mar 31, 2022)

Eh He was.


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> i rate BB and Im-sama  above kaido , so voted no .


Future BB sure but current BB called Kaiod a ''dreaded monster''.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2022)

Arrogant baboon never faced Akainu and Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 31, 2022)

deadman talking


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 31, 2022)

Until another Yonko or Admiral claims that Kaido is unbeatable and is the strongest, I'm calling cap on that statement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hdw (Mar 31, 2022)

Imu's existence is a secret to pretty much all the top tiers (Shanksu the snitch the only exception), so yes, he's the strongest till Luffy surpasses him.


----------



## Brian (Mar 31, 2022)

Now we know Kaido would never survive a looney tunes gauntlet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes unless you're a Muh Bakainu or Mihawk extremist I guess, though BB is bound to be stronger than him if he isnt already. The same for IM.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Yes unless you're a Muh Bakainu or Mihawk extremist I guess, though BB is bound to be stronger than him if he isnt already. The same for IM.


Don't forget Shanks too.
Shanks is stronger.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 31, 2022)

Good chance Luffy is the strongest now.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 31, 2022)

shanks, imu, blackbeard, and mihawk can all take him down

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 4 | Dislike 5


----------



## Xebec (Mar 31, 2022)

tupadre97 said:


> shanks, imu, blackbeard, and mihawk can all take him down


mihawk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Don't forget Shanks too.
> Shanks is stronger.


Stronger than Akainu? I agree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

tupadre97 said:


> *shanks*, imu, blackbeard, and *mihawk *can all take him down


Source: Trust me bro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

If any of the people mentioned here that can apparently take Kaido down received even a modicum of the hype/portrayal and feats Kaido got we wouldn't even be having this discussion rn but just because its Kaido ya gotta have people disagreeing left and right, because he is not their favorite and therefore the author and manga are wrong and my headcanon>>> The source material.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 31, 2022)

No


----------



## Ayy lmao (Mar 31, 2022)

stronger than Shanks and Big Mom for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 31, 2022)

Kaido is the strongest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 31, 2022)

Imu > BB > Kaido >>>>> Akainu

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 31, 2022)

Kaido is right the man who can kill him is curently  in hell.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrAnalogies (Mar 31, 2022)

The chapter basically confirms none of Kaido's defeats were legitimate 1v1 losses, which is what I suspected. Either that, or he has continuously gotten stronger after each of those losses. Either way, kaido is definitely the strongest for him to be thinking that. 

This also kills the stupid theory that shanks easily beat him when they clashed. I'm flabbergasted that people came to this conclusion despite neither guy having any injuries. It's obvious shanks negotiated with him somehow.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 31, 2022)

that is the truth. but obviously he said this because he doesn't know how powerful Luffy is now. even he can't tell anything for sure based on few minutes fight against G5

it's debatable whether Luffy can be considered fresh now after awakening but he is vs after gauntlet Kaido

so probably he is still stronger than JoyLuffy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Mar 31, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> This is the fruit of a "god" in kaidos defense, and the things luffy is doing, noone else has done.


let's not move the goalposts here. last time that i checked there are no rules for using illegal steroid god fruits in one piece. call it as it is?


----------



## Karma (Mar 31, 2022)

He doesnt know abt Imu and BB is still getting stronger

Dragon is the only real variable tbh


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Mar 31, 2022)

Nah cuz luffy will beat him and I expect every top tier to think like that...


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 31, 2022)

Ninja Mangaka said:


> let's not move the goalposts here. last time that i checked there are no rules for using illegal steroid god fruits in one piece. call it as it is?


How can I be moving goalposts when I never had any goals in the first place?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 31, 2022)

I think he is been over optimistic and have not experience the beating of a God Tier before.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 31, 2022)

Without counting Imu and BB,

Kaido > Prime Roger = Prime WB > Prime Garp > Shanks > Akainu > Big Mom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Hdw (Mar 31, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Without counting Imu and BB,
> 
> Kaido > Prime Roger = Prime WB > Prime Garp > Akainu > Shanks > Big Mom.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I think he is been over optimistic and have not experience the beating of a God Tier before.


God tiers dont exist in OP, IM might be stronger than the top of top tiers and thats a maybe but even he/she shouldnt be stronger by much. Otherwise the whole balance of the world makes no sense as well as his reason for hiding in the shadows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2022)

Would rate Kaido optimistic if he was an OL poster

Reactions: Funny 15 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> God tiers dont exist in OP, IM might be stronger than the top of top tiers and thats a maybe but even he/she shouldnt be stronger by much. Otherwise the whole balance of the world makes no sense as well as his reason for hiding in the shadows.


By this logic theres only one tier

Top of of the high tiers should have a similar gap in strength to the bottom of top tiers for comparison as Kaido to Imu


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 31, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Would rate Kaido optimistic if he was an OL poster


I doubt Kaido would waste his time here, when he can get his d*ck sucked on other platforms like reddit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> I doubt Kaido would waste his time here, when he can get his d*ck sucked on other platforms like reddit.


OL is chadmiral and swordbros territory

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?


Yup just like he was when he said "its been a while since someone could fight me toe-to- toe."


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 31, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> OL is chadmiral and swordbros territory


If Zoro was a poster on this forum


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> By this logic theres only one tier
> 
> Top of of the high tiers should have a similar gap in strength to the bottom of top tiers for comparison as Kaido to Imu


I mean High tiers should give each other from high to extreme diff fight and the same applies to Top tiers, anything below high and they are not meant to be in the same tier. I dont see the problem for Imu to be able to High diff the current strongest top tiers. No need for more.


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Would rate Kaido optimistic if he was an OL poster


I mean he thought he was Joyboy after all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Godammit (Mar 31, 2022)

Tbh im still not convinced Imu being a fighter. More like ancient guy who controls everyone and everything behind the curtain.

Reactions: Neutral 5


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 31, 2022)

If Kaidou is the strongest then, One Piece need to end after Wano

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 31, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> If Kaidou is the strongest then, One Piece need to end after Wano


You can be the current strongest, doesn't mean people cannot surpass you afterwards.
This means currently Kaido is the strongest, but BB in the future can still be stronger if he gets a PU after Wano.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> If Kaidou is the strongest then, One Piece need to end after Wano


Also Luffy wont need the help of an entire Island+ multiple powerups to beat Akainu for example.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrAnalogies (Mar 31, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yup just like he was when he said "its been a while since someone could fight me toe-to- toe."


The two statements don't contradict each other.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 31, 2022)

I would put my money on Shanks or Dragon over Kaidou, any day.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 31, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> If Zoro was a poster on this forum


He would get lost and become NBD regular.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 31, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> The two statements don't contradict each other.


Kaido thinking hes the strongest= Kaido thinking of the last time someone  can go toe to toe with him

Facts.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Stronger than Akainu? I agree.


and Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Hdw (Mar 31, 2022)

Mihawk really is the only guy from the current top tiers i could see with real chances of being confirmed stronger than Kaido at some point tho, mostly because Zoro gains this arc have been non sensical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 31, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> You can be the current strongest, doesn't mean people cannot surpass you afterwards.
> This means currently Kaido is the strongest, but BB in the future can still be stronger if he gets a PU after Wano.


Kaidou ain't shit.  As soon as Luffy got to Popeyeing his ass all over the place, well that automatically took Kaidou's so called world's strongest title away

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Also Luffy wont need the help of an entire Island+ multiple powerups to beat Akainu for example.


I'm looking forward to Akainu vs Luffy


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 31, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> Kaidou ain't shit.  As soon as Luffy got to Popeyeing his ass all over the place, well that automatically took Kaidou's so called world's strongest title away


Kaido is still matching Luffy pretty well right now. His Ragnarok strikes were hurting Luffy and Kaido is still tanking everything so far.
Besides, if I didn't think Kaido will display awakening, now I have changed my mind... Kaido will likely show Awakening in future chapters to match Luffy G5.

If Kaido ain't shit, this means that Gear 5 Luffy, Gorousei, Akainu, Big Mom, Zoro all ain't shit either.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> God tiers dont exist in OP, IM might be stronger than the top of top tiers and thats a maybe but even he/she shouldnt be stronger by much. Otherwise the whole balance of the world makes no sense as well as his reason for hiding in the shadows.


It really depends on why imu is hiding tho. Luffy is going to get better with g5 and increase in stats and haki if only slightly after this. With the hype the fruit got imu really could be god tier level powerful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger and WB are dead. Garp and Rayleigh are too old/retired. I don’t think the door is completely shut on Shanks being secretly stronger, but it’s not looking good. Only BB and Imu seem like candidates that will be stronger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 31, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I don’t think the door is completely shut on Shanks being secretly stronger, but it’s not looking good. Only BB and Imu seem like candidates that will be stronger.



Things are looking fantastic for Shanks and Dragon being stronger.

The closer calls are going to be Akainu and Mihawk.


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 31, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Kaido is still matching Luffy pretty well right now. His Ragnarok strikes were hurting Luffy and Kaido is still tanking everything so far.
> Besides, if I didn't think Kaido will display awakening, now I have changed my mind... Kaido will likely show Awakening in future chapters to match Luffy G5.
> 
> If Kaido ain't shit, this means that Gear 5 Luffy, Gorousei, Akainu, Big Mom, Zoro all ain't shit either.


Kaidou ain't shit, he is who we are talking about, nk one else. Someone with the title 'strongest' should not get that ass beat like Kaidou is right now.  The best part is Luffy getting that last lick in before the chapter ended.  Kaidou is done

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

shintebukuro said:


> Things are looking fantastic for Shanks and Dragon being stronger.



Do explain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yup just like he was when he said "its been a while since someone could fight me toe-to- toe."


Mistranslation.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 31, 2022)

Imu is the only one currently stronger than Kaido imo and he's an unknown entity so his statement makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nyamad (Mar 31, 2022)

Admiralstan, meme fans and swordbros all on edge.
kaidou is just built different, he competing with the like of Primebeard not these mere yonko. Fact that he states not even capable of beating him  indicates he can high diff everyone, won’t need extreme.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 31, 2022)

Soul Pocus goes burr

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> I mean High tiers should give each other from high to extreme diff fight and the same applies to Top tiers, anything below high and they are not meant to be in the same tier. I dont see the problem for Imu to be able to High diff the current strongest top tiers. No need for more.


Who do u comsoder the weakest top tier and the strongest high tier and dificulty is the fight?

After that point becomes more clear. We create these tiers partially based on the portrayal of the characters.

Even if Imu Vs Kaido is an extreme dif fight, him, joyboy and BB will all be portrayed as these almost god like figures.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?



He tasted defeat 7 times and no record of winning against another top tier. 

He needs to shut his mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Useful 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 31, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Do explain.



Shanks and Dragon have been complete and utter mysteries for ~25 years, and could easily qualify for the 2 most longest waits in shounen history between the introduction of a major character and a demonstration of their most basic fighting style. Translation: When we do see them fight, the payoff has to be proportionate to how long everyone waited.

When you add to that the fact they are both Luffy's father figures...

It really wouldn't make sense for the author to withhold ALL information on them until 25+ years in, just so he could unveil them as...not really competitive players. We've all waited this long for a reason, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 31, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> *Kaidou ain't shit, he is who we are talking about, nk one else*. Someone with the title 'strongest' should not get that ass beat like Kaidou is right now.  The best part is Luffy getting that last lick in before the chapter ended.  Kaidou is done


Shit has to be relative, if you say Kaido is shit, that means G5 and the other top tiers are all also shit and hence your point is wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 31, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Shit has to be relative, if you say Kaido is shit, that means G5 and the other top tiers are all also shit and hence your point is wrong.


I disagree. Shit is nothing but shit, relative or not, Kaidou is the common denominator here...and he still ain't shit.  He a favorite a favorite of yours? Luffy about to finish him off.


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 31, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> I'm looking forward to Akainu vs Luffy


Same bro,

Reactions: Funny 9 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## convict (Mar 31, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Soul Pocus goes burr



That shit don't even work on Jinbei fam  

Anyway on topic he is top 1 except for possibly Imu and will be surpassed by Blackbeard soon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 31, 2022)

convict said:


> That shit don't even work on Jinbei fam
> 
> Anyway on topic he is top 1 except for possibly Imu and will be surpassed by Blackbeard soon.


I look like a mad man saying this over and over. Forget ZKK. If Kaido is kicking the bucket, a soul pocus is whats gonna do him in.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## convict (Mar 31, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I look like a mad man saying this over and over. Forget ZKK. If Kaido is kicking the bucket, a soul pocus is whats gonna do him in.



Pipe dream or not I respect the tenacity 

Unironically what I am sure will happen is that Nee-chan will be inconsolable when she finds out lil bro has kicked the bucket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 31, 2022)

There is no one like Kaido

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Muzukashii Hon (Mar 31, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Arrogant baboon never faced Akainu and Mihawk


Nobody can face Mihawk considering how many unconcluded fights he has outside of Zoro, no wonder not even Shanks defeated him, he faced him in many unfinished battles


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> I disagree. Shit is nothing but shit, relative or not, Kaidou is the common denominator here...and he still ain't shit.  *He a favorite a favorite of yours? Luffy about to finish him off.*


Ad Hominem.
Kaido has never been my favourite, and I am a Luffy fan.
This doesn't mean that I don't give Kaido where his credit is due, Kaido has proven himself to be the strongest. He is also the only villian that Luffy was unable to defeat even after Round 3.

Even if Luffy were to beat him with G5, it would be an intense match.

What about you? Your bias against Kaido blinds you to his feats?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KennethLT (Apr 1, 2022)

No. He is the strongest of the people we know and they know. But obvious his defeat here means stronger opponents later on. 

I’m still betting on the next arc being the last.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

He obviously doesn't know about the PK+ level Fleet admiral

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Djomla (Apr 1, 2022)

No. Anytime anybody says that is just author hyping.


----------



## Corax (Apr 1, 2022)

He is about to lose to G5 Luffy. So this statement is already false. Also Teach and Imu exist in this world. By epilogue/last chapter Kaido will be in top 10-15 probably.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## God Movement (Apr 1, 2022)

If he was indeed the strongest. He would have been declared as such by the narration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Beast (Apr 1, 2022)

Do you ignore where’s it’s self proclaimed and also act as if current Luffy isn’t about to take him down?


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2022)

all that means is he's the strongest alive right now which we already knew


----------



## Ludi (Apr 1, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?


Most unlikely, unless Oda debuffs Luffy from here on and Kaido wins.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> If any of the people mentioned here that can apparently take Kaido down received even a modicum of the hype/portrayal and feats Kaido got we wouldn't even be having this discussion rn but just because its Kaido ya gotta have people disagreeing left and right, because he is not their favorite and therefore the author and manga are wrong and my headcanon>>> The source material.


This
Everybody pales in comparison to Kaido, but subjectivism will always win in front of logic, unfortunately...


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Dragon would beat him


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> Kaidou ain't shit.  As soon as Luffy got to Popeyeing his ass all over the place, well that automatically took Kaidou's so called world's strongest title away


What a shitty logic. It's as if this thought was pulled out of an ass, not out of a brain.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

It's pretty clear for anyone with at least one hemisphere that Kaido is not merely overestimating himself, as he himself respects anyone with power. Feats, portrayal, they talk for him. He is the only individual in 800 to take God out of his comfort zone inside that fruit.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 1, 2022)

That clown already lost to Shanks and everyone knows Imu/BB are stronger 
He'll be out of the top 5 next arc

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 6


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> That clown already lost to Shanks and everyone knows Imu/BB are stronger
> He'll be out of the top 5 next arc


Found the first one without a hemisphere


----------



## Jin22 (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> What a shitty logic. It's as if this thought was pulled out of an ass, not out of a brain.


Your entire response was shitty.  You a Kaidoubro??  Let it go, he is going to lose

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 1, 2022)

In a 1v1 always bet on K-Dawg  

Pretty sure Gorosei, Admiral or RHP gangbang can fuck his shit up tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frosch (Apr 1, 2022)

If it's a 1-on-1, bet on Kaido

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> Your entire response was shitty.  You a Kaidoubro??  Let it go, he is going to lose


Just as I said

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 1, 2022)

Still this many people say Kaido is the strongest?

Let's assume Shanks and Mihawk is weaker for now. 

You really think BB isn't stronger already, especially when Luffy is already at this level? 

Even if we leave Imu out, I am 100% sure Shanks, Mihawk, BB... and most likely Mech Akainu is stronger right now.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

Pretty sure Enel was confident he was unbeatable too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido thinking hes the strongest= Kaido thinking of the last time someone  can go toe to toe with him
> 
> Facts.


You can go toe to toe with someone and they're still superior to you in some ways. There is no contradiction. 

He even says it's been "ages" since someone fought evenly with him. Kaido doesn't just remain the same level of strength for decades he is always improving.


----------



## Jin22 (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Just as I said


How old are u, 7?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> He even says it's been "ages" since someone fought evenly with him.


Except by "ages" he meant "one week"
He fought evenly with BM for over a day

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes, he is...the number of people he fought this arc is insane and it's an ancient long-forgotten fruit with reality-warping powers that's gonna take him down. Noone can deny his power at this point.


----------



## Xebec (Apr 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Still this many people say Kaido is the strongest?
> 
> Let's assume Shanks and Mihawk is weaker for now.
> 
> ...


mihawk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Still this many people say Kaido is the strongest?
> 
> Let's assume Shanks and Mihawk is weaker for now.
> 
> ...


Absolutely nothing suggests shanks is stronger. Especially after kaido made that statement. It's pretty obvious shanks didn't own him or come close to defeating him when they clashed or he wouldn't have made such a bold statement.

The ace novel says shanks is basically the weakest and an entry level yonko. He has the lowest bounty. He barely has any feats. 

As for mihawk, he admitted out his own mouth becoming pirate king was far more difficult than surpassing himself. Him trying an air slash against Whitebeard was an obvious call back to this statement, and his attack was blocked by Jozu. Feats and portrayal make it obvious mihawk isn't above the strongest yonko.

Akainu got trashed by a dying sick old with Whitebeard. He definitely isn't stronger than a healthy prime kaido, that doesn't even make logical sense. Again, feats and portrayal. Akainu fought evenly with aokiji who struggled with Jozu and Marco. Kizaru fought evenly with Marco. The admirals are all portrayed as being nearly equal, and the admirals all had trouble with yonko commanders.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido would be right if the world outside of Wano wouldn't exist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> The ace novel says shanks is basically the weakest and an entry level yonko. He has the lowest bounty. He barely has any feats.


Complete rubbish. It doesn't say that anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Except by "ages" he meant "one week"
> He fought evenly with BM for over a day


Stupid reply, as always.
Bm didn't push him far, nor the other way around. They were fighting for pleasure and ended up in an alliance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Kaido would be right if the world outside of Wano wouldn't exist.


Ha ha, wow Wiggian you are so, so funny !!


Just about as funny as you are right and just about as right as Putin is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Stupid reply, as always.
> Bm didn't push him far, nor the other way around. They were fighting for pleasure and ended up in an alliance.


Yes of course, they split the sky... For pleasure in a casual fight I'm sure

lol


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Except by "ages" he meant "one week"
> He fought evenly with BM for over a day


In his base form, and neither were going all out. He doesn't consider that a "serious" fight where he had to go all out.

He said he can't even remember the last time someone pushed him that hard, he obviously didn't forget that he clashed with BM a week ago in what was basically a sparring match to let off some steam. Against Luffy he went into his hybrid form and used his blood lust state. 



A little bit of common sense and context would help next time.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> In his base form, and neither were going all out. He doesn't consider that a "serious" fight where he had to go all out.


You took all that information about a 1 day long fight from a single panel where they split the skies?
Or was it from the panel of fodders running away saying the island was going to be destroyed by their fight?

Impressive man, really impressive


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes of course, they split the sky... For pleasure in a casual fight I'm sure
> 
> lol


Wb and Shanks split the sky before a drink


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Wb and Shanks split the sky before a drink


I know you don't read the manga but at least try to check the panels before saying shit like this with such confidence

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Imagine straight-up denying a character's statement because "you know better"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 1, 2022)

tupadre97 said:


> shanks, imu, blackbeard, and mihawk can all take him down


Only if you can’t read


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> I know you don't read the manga but at least try to check the panels before saying shit like this with such confidence


So wb and Shanks were actually in combat? Is that what you want to say? Were they at war?


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Complete rubbish. It doesn't say that anywhere.


In the ace novel, thatch says you need to "at least" become as strong as shanks to be considered a yonko. Which obviously means that shanks sets the bar, which means he's the weakest.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Ha ha, wow Wiggian you are so, so funny !!
> 
> 
> Just about as funny as you are right and just about as right as Putin is



I think you're mistaken me with your fellow Kaidi bro @Fel1x

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> In the ace novel, thatch says you need to "at least" become as strong as shanks to be considered a yonko. Which obviously means that shanks sets the bar, which means he's the weakest.


He doesn't say that. I have the novel. You're posting fanfics.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You took all that information about a 1 day long fight from a single panel where they split the skies?
> Or was it from the panel of fodders running away saying the island was going to be destroyed by their fight?
> 
> Impressive man, really impressive


It's impressive that you think Kaido, who can remember being 15 years old and recalling word for word conversations, can't remember he fought Big Mom a weak ago.

You're reaching more than giant gear 5 right now.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> So wb and Shanks were actually in combat? Is that what you want to say? Were they at war?


Go read the chapter, you clearly need to.

It's 434 btw


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Go read the chapter, you clearly need to.
> 
> It's 434 btw


So no argument. Thank you for your time !


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> It's impressive that you think Kaido, who can remember being 15 years old and recalling word for word conversations, can't remember he fought Big Mom a weak ago.
> 
> You're reaching more than giant gear 5 right now.


It's almost like Oda loves making characters say things like that to hype them up



No no, Kaido wasn't actually serious in that fight, you see, he said he wanted to kill her, he insta attacked her with AdCoC and split the skys, his subordinates were running away afraid that the island would be destroyed

But you see, they were just playing around

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Stupid reply, as always.
> Bm didn't push him far, nor the other way around. They were fighting for pleasure and ended up in an alliance.


Kaido himself said it was a death match


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He doesn't say that. I have the novel. You're posting fanfics.


Then how come whenever you Google that statement, dozens of forum posts show up with thatch making that statement?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Then how come whenever you Google that statement, dozens of forum posts show up with thatch making that statement?


Do any of them say in what page it's said? Or atleast what chapter?

I've seen some people say it doesn't say that


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Kaido himself said it was a death match


They finished by drinking, laughing and making an alliance. Facts speak for themselves. They were also not bloodied, both in base and so on. 1 hemisphere is all that is needed to understand why Kaido said what he said about Luffy.


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> It's almost like Oda loves making characters say things like that to hype them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're not only reaching, your ducking my posts now? Second time reminding you kaido _clearly_ doesn't have memory issues so WHY WOULD he say he can't remember the last time he had a serious fight?

Kaido was so angry at law and Luffy defeating Doflamingo he cried, screamed, attacked his own subordinates, said he would kill them, etc. When they finally met, did kaido go all out? No, he remained in his base form. Did he actually kill Luffy or even attempt to do so? No, he knocked him out and told his soldiers to take him to the prison to be broken.

Kaido attacking big mom with killing intent doesn't mean he was going all out. Do you not understand how anime works, or is this your first time? Does Frieza using a death beam in his base form mean he was going all out? Kaido wasn't in a serious fight and didn't bother transforming. He obviously doesn't consider it a serious fight, otherwise he wouldn't have made the statement that he can't remember the last time he was in one. The only way your idiotic head cannon would make sense is if A) kaido has serious memory problems or B) the fight with Big Mom was a brutal violent clash with both opponents heavily injured and going all out. Neither are true, therefore your statement is way off the mark.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Then how come whenever you Google that statement, dozens of forum posts show up with thatch making that statement?


That statement came from a random user on WG who gave a shitty translation. Then later in the thread they were corrected.  

I have the English translated novel and it doesn't say that anywhere.  If you think it does then post a screenshot.  All Thatch says is that Shanks rose to emperor level despite the fact that if you enter the NW you have to fall under a Yonko. Shanks didn't and was able to become a Yonko by not submitting to anyone. Whereas other pirates who do that get killed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Apr 1, 2022)

Orca said:


> Barring characters who are growing in strength like Luffy or Blackbeard and characters who do not exist to the most of the world like Imu, yes Kaido is the strongest.
> 
> Thats what the story has told us several times now.


This


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> That statement came from a random user on WG who gave a shitty translation. Then later in the thread they were corrected.
> 
> I have the English translated novel and it doesn't say that anywhere.  If you think it does then post a screenshot.  All Thatch says is that Shanks rose to emperor level despite the fact that if you enter the NW you have to fall under a Yonko. Shanks didn't and was able to become a Yonko by not submitting to anyone. Whereas other pirates who do that get killed.


Even if that's true, nothing in the story remotely suggests shanks is stronger than kaido. You didn't address anything else I wrote.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> So you're not only reaching, your ducking my posts now? Second time reminding you kaido _clearly_ doesn't have memory issues so WHY WOULD he say he can't remember the last time he had a serious fight?
> 
> Kaido was so angry at law and Luffy defeating Doflamingo he cried, screamed, attacked his own subordinates, said he would kill them, etc. When they finally met, did kaido go all out? No, he remained in his base form. Did he actually kill Luffy or even attempt to do so? No, he knocked him out and told his soldiers to take him to the prison to be broken.
> 
> Kaido attacking big mom with killing intent doesn't mean he was going all out. Do you not understand how anime works, or is this your first time? Does Frieza using a death beam in his base form mean he was going all out? Kaido wasn't in a serious fight and didn't bother transforming. He obviously doesn't consider it a serious fight, otherwise he wouldn't have made the statement that he can't remember the last time he was in one. The only way your idiotic head cannon would make sense is if A) kaido has serious memory problems or B) the fight with Big Mom was a brutal violent clash with both opponents heavily injured and going all out. Neither are true, therefore your statement is way off the mark.


You saw the literal first attack and from there decided the entire fight lol A day's long fight and you know exactly how it went from a single panel. Impressive, really, you should tell us more about it

Kaido and BM were shaking the whole island, something that has only happened with Luffy post sky split (What a coincidence huh)

It's called hype. Stop reaching lol. 

If you wanna act like a day long fight between two emperors which is shaking an entire island to its core and has Queen making up excuses to run away from the island wasn't a serious fight, you do you.

They are simply so equal that after a whole day neither could get a hit on the other.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Even if that's true, nothing in the story remotely suggests shanks is stronger than kaido. You didn't address anything else I wrote.


I don't care about whatever else it is you wrote. I was just correcting your post about the Ace novel.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido is the strongest in a world where nobody knows about the existance of Imu, and both Luffy and Blackbeard are about to surpass him soon. Akainu could, too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu do you have something to say doggie?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @Shiba D. Inu do you have something to say doggie?


Shanks is the weakest yonkou

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You saw the literal first attack and from there decided the entire fight lol A day's long fight and you know exactly how it went from a single panel. Impressive, really, you should tell us more about it
> 
> Kaido and BM were shaking the whole island, something that has only happened with Luffy post sky split (What a coincidence huh)
> 
> ...


Im not the one saying it, kaido is. Your reading comprehension is way off. As I said multiple times now, kaido has a very good memory. He doesn't consider that a serious fight, and she apparently didn't push him to go all out by his own words. If you think he can't remember being challenged a fucking week ago, go right ahead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> I don't care about whatever else it is you wrote. I was just correcting your post about the Ace novel.


You're the one who kept insisting shanks, mihawk, and Akainu were stronger and now you're backing off. Do you just not want to bother defending your view points?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Shanks is the weakest yonkou


He’s right behind Kaido and stronger than BM 

Even if he was the weakest, he still demolishes any marine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## rext1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido is about 7 L's too late to be claiming he can't be defeated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 1, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> You're the one who kept insisting shanks, mihawk, and Akainu were stronger and now you're backing off. Do you just not want to bother defending your view points?


Lmao. Where was I defending any of them? Imagine me of all people defending Akainu as Yonkou level let alone stronger than Kaido

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Apr 1, 2022)

Make sense since Roger died along time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Famous last words



This 

This is usual overconfident villain schtick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Apr 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Would rate Kaido optimistic if he was an OL poster



I can see all his threads getting closed by @Soca

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido doesn't go out often does he   

Still living in fear like a big fish in a small pond. WB is gone my man, you can start exploring the world freely now. Time to meet new people, fresh experiences. Wano fodder won't cut it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the same Kaido who was defeated 7 times and captured 17 times by marines and emperors, and whose headcanon places the red district twerker on the same level as Xebec and Roger, right?? 

Can't take him seriously

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

rext1 said:


> Kaido is about 7 L's too late to be claiming he can't be defeated


EOS Luffy is clearly the weakest then since he took 100+ Ls already.....

To put it the other way round, young Kaido *only* had 7 Ls before he actually reached his prime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> This is the same Kaido who was defeated 7 times and captured 17 times by marines and emperors, and whose headcanon places the red district twerker on the same level as Xebec and Roger, right??
> 
> Can't take him seriously


All before he hit his Prime. Is it weird for baby Kaido to be caught by the Marines? Is it embarassing for young Kaido who can't even use ACoC yet lose to Emperors and Admirals? If anything it is actually impressive that young Kaido already had such endurance and durability he was already unkillable before he even reached his potential.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> All before he hit his Prime. Is it weird for baby Kaido to be caught by the Marines? Is it embarassing for young Kaido who can't even use ACoC yet lose to Emperors and Admirals? If anything it is actually impressive that young Kaido already such endurance and durability he was already unkillable before he even reached his potential.


Where was it stated that it was "baby Kaido" or "Young Kaido" who was on the receiving end of this? You literally made that up? 

The narrator states that he took those defeats as a pirate in his career. When and where or at what point in his career did he take them, there is no indicator.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Where was it stated that it was "baby Kaido" or "Young Kaido" who was on the receiving end of this? You literally made that up?
> 
> The narrator states that he took those defeats as a pirate in his career. When and where or at what point in his career did he take them, there is no indicator.


Where was it stated it was "Prime Kaido" or "Current Kaido" who was on the receiving end of this? You made that up?
If anything my argument has the higher ground here because we saw from King's flashbacks that it was Young Kaido who broke himself and King out of the research labs.



Now show me scans of Prime Kaido being on the receiving end of all those treatments.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Was Kaido telling the truth when he claimed that there is nobody in this world capable of taking him down?


It’s what he believes but he is clearly limited by his own knowledge, which is why he is going to loose to Luffy.

The only thing this really lowers is Shanks standings a bit as before it seemed like Kaidou might think Shanks could win, but now it seems like he only thinks Shanks would make him fight seriously. Though he could still be underestimating Shanks, but while before I had Shanks 75% against Kaidou, I know have it Shanks 60% Kaidou 
—-
What this doesn’t change is that Akainu and Teach will both be > then him by the time they fight Luffy


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

1 on 1, always bet on Kaidou. 

It was clear from the very beginning that Kaidou stands at the top of the power pyramid, literally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Where was it stated it was "Prime Kaido" or "Current Kaido" who was on the receiving end of this? You made that up?
> If anything my argument has the higher ground here because we saw from King's flashbacks that it was Young Kaido who broke himself and King out of the research labs.
> 
> 
> ...



That's now how the argument works hahahaha

You're basically throwing a fit and saying, "NO YOU!!!" 


Remember, YOU were the one who claimed it was Young Kaido or Baby Kaido.

I never said it was Prime Kaido. I said that Kaido lost a total of 7 times and was captured a total of 17 times, and there is no indicator of when _all _those defeats occur in his career as a pirate. That's manga fact as stated by the author and narrator. I don't have to prove a damn thing, you do.


----------



## Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The only thing this really lowers is Shanks standings a bit as before it seemed like Kaidou might think Shanks could win, but now it seems like he only thinks Shanks would make him fight seriously.



The latter was already known by the rest of us. Glad you caught up as well Turrin bro.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Orca said:


> The latter was already known by the rest of us. Glad you caught up as well Turrin bro.


Yes I adjust my opinion based on the facts, one day the Kaidou stans will hopefully catch up to that mind-set

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yes I adjust my opinion based on the facts, one day the Kaidou stans will hopefully catch up to that mind-set



Let the past be past. Join the Church of Kaido.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Orca said:


> Let the past be past. Join the Church of Kaido.


Nah dude i can’t join a group of people who think Kaidou is not going to be eclipsed by future villains and EoS Luffy in strength; or tries to claim Sabo will beat Akainu. The denial is too high for me, even if I agree with the fact that Shanks may be a bit overrated.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> That's now how the argument works hahahaha
> 
> You're basically throwing a fit and saying, "NO YOU!!!"
> 
> ...


So do you actually have an argument or not? Scans please? I have evidence from the manga itself implying that Kaido was captured when he was not in his prime, but you can't back up your claim that Kaido took all his Ls when he was at the peak of his strength, or at least that' what your posts implied.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> So do you actually have an argument or not? Scans please? I have evidence from the manga itself implying that Kaido was captured when he was not in his prime, *but you can't back up your claim that Kaido took all his Ls when he was at the peak of his strength*, or at least that' what your posts implied.


Why are you going on about argument and scans?

First of all, it was a joke (well, kinda  )

Secondly, I literally just told you that "_I never claimed that he took all his Ls when he was at the peak of his strength".  _If you think that is what my post _implied_, that is not my concern.

Let's recap:



> *All before he hit his Prime*. Is it weird for baby Kaido to be caught by the Marines?



This is what you said homie. _You_ _made the claim _that *ALL* his 7s and 17 captures were handed to him before he hit his prime. There is absolutely no indicator of this so far.

The evidence/scans that you posted showed _1 _time or instant where he was captured and broke free. It doesn't account for all the other 16 times he was captured, nor the 7 losses he took as a pirate. Thus, it cannot be deemed admissible as evidence that represents your claim for _all _of his defeats.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Why are you going on about argument and scans?
> 
> First of all, it was a joke (well, kinda  )
> 
> ...


There is no solid evidence of Kaido's climb to the strongest, but there are manga panels that can be used as hints for now until proven false.



Kaido eventually stayed the strongest, and King never lost a fight too until probably he eventually met Zoro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> There is no solid evidence of Kaido's climb to the strongest, but there are manga panels that can be used as hints for now until proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaido eventually stayed the strongest, and King never lost a fight too until probably he eventually met Zoro.


Your taking King’s statement here to seriously. King is not a reliable source when it comes to the power of humans. He literally said Zoro couldn’t win because he was Human; which would mean King believes no Human can beat him, not the Admirals, Shanks, BM, Roger, no human.

Which clearly shows King thinks Humans are way weaker then they actually are and has some extreme bias against them. Therefore King believing Kaidou is the strongest just means Kaidou is the strongest Non Human or potentially even just the strongest of whatever races King believed are superior to all others. 
—-
When we have Data-Books, Multiple Statements, etc… all confirming WB and Roger were > Kaidou, King’s clearly bias assessment should not supersede all of these very clear counter examples

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Your taking King’s statement here to seriously. King is not a reliable source when it comes to the power of humans. He literally said Zoro couldn’t win because he was Human; which would mean King believes no Human can beat him, not the Admirals, Shanks, BM, Roger, no human.
> 
> Which clearly shows King thinks Humans are way weaker then they actually are and has some extreme bias against them. Therefore King believing Kaidou is the strongest just means Kaidou is the strongest Non Human or potentially even just the strongest of whatever races King believed are superior to all others.
> —-
> When we have Data-Books, Multiple Statements, etc… all confirming WB and Roger were > Kaidou, King’s clearly bias assessment should not supersede all of these very clear counter examples


Roger and WB were > Young Kaido, Prime Kaido on the other hand, not really.

You can be the strongest for a period of time, until you get surpassed by the next strongest.
In this case it is Prime WB -> Kaido -> Blackbeard.

Kaido surpassed Prime WB, and BB will surpass Kaido next.

WB was the strongest of the previous Era, Kaido is the new WB of the current stronger generation.

WB was feared by Fleet Admiral Sengoku, Kaido is feared by even the Gorosei.

Luffy will surpass Roger as well. And current Marines were stated to be the strongest it has ever been.

In any case new gens surpassing the old is a consistent theme in One Piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> There is no solid evidence of Kaido's climb to the strongest, but there are manga panels that can be used as hints for now until proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaido eventually stayed the strongest, and King never lost a fight too until probably he eventually met Zoro.





Ebitan said:


> Prime Kaido on the other hand, not really.
> 
> You can be the strongest for a period of time, until you get surpassed by the next strongest.
> In this case it is Prime WB -> Kaido -> Blackbeard.
> ...



None of this is evidence of anything though. 

I thought we were talking about his 7 Ls?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> None of this is evidence of anything though.
> 
> I thought we were talking about his 7 Ls?


No I am talking about him being the strongest, and explained why the 7 Ls aren't sufficient evidence to debunk it.


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> He tasted defeat 7 times and no record of winning against another top tier.
> 
> He needs to shut his mouth.


Litteraly no other top tier but Akainu beat another one so I guess they all suck. Not even WSM WB did.


Retarded logic. As for his defeats we dont know when and how they happened. Luffy lost 4 times in this arc alone and he’ll end up being the strongest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 1, 2022)

Words said by every villain ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

For Kaido to be so sure of his statement would mean that he must believe that the people he fought before wouldn't be able to take him down as he is now. Which could imply that full power kaido who isn't holding back might literally be the strongest character. He obviously doesn't believe that he'd lose to WB, Roger, Oden, Shanks, etc even after having apparently clashed with them because he knows their strength and abilities. Kaido's insane durability is likely a factor in his assessment of himself. Maybe the top tiers of the past could push him to his limits, but in a long drawn out fight would get tired before he does. 

What happens in the future is anyone's guess. Luffy, Blackbeard, and someone on the WGs side might surpass him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 1, 2022)

Way too many statements by different characters show that Kaidou is the current #1

only debatable person is Imu because no one knows him. I still have Kaidou > him tho

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Roger and WB were > Young Kaido, Prime Kaido on the other hand, not really.
> 
> You can be the strongest for a period of time, until you get surpassed by the next strongest.
> In this case it is Prime WB -> Kaido -> Blackbeard.
> ...


There is no evidence Kaidou surpassed him though. All you presented was King saying Young Kaidou was the strongest which I debunked and clearly you don’t even believe that’s true

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2022)

Orca said:


> Join the Church of Kaido.


why? wano is almost done and so is kaido

yea his hype is insane but its nothing blackbeard will have to worry about

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Way too many statements by different characters show that Kaidou is the current #1


which ones


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> That clown already lost to Shanks


So he lost to Shanks and then thinks to himself that nobody can beat him?


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Imagine straight-up denying a character's statement because "you know better"


This should summarize all the voters against him. They deny every single thing and push random people who none views as top 1 to be stronger.


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The only thing this really lowers is Shanks standings a bit as before it seemed like Kaidou might think Shanks could win, but now it seems like he only thinks Shanks would make him fight seriously. L


This is the thing Ive been telling you over and over and over and over and you just wouldnt budge, Kaido specifically said “Fight” back then and not “defeat”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> So he lost to Shanks and then thinks to himself that nobody can beat him?


He is that dumb, yes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> So he lost to Shanks and then thinks to himself that nobody can beat him?


Expect some interesting individuals to answer "yes" to this question. Note their names on a piece of paper and put it on your wall


----------



## Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

trance said:


> why? wano is almost done and so is kaido
> 
> yea his hype is insane but its nothing blackbeard will have to worry about



My post wasn’t serious at all. But now that you’ve brought it up, its time to hop onto the Monkey D Dragon train.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2022)

Orca said:


> My post wasn’t serious at all. But now that you’ve brought it up, its time to hop onto the Monkey D Dragon train.


oh yea that's another one who might turn out stronger than kaido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

trance said:


> oh yea that's another one who might turn out stronger than kaido



Wont find me complaining. I was on the Dragon WSM train before Kaido was introduced as WSC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Monkey D that ran away from CP-0 and BB, was sweating like a bitch cause Muh what heppen to Sabo Dragon?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Monkey D that ran away from CP-0 and BB, was sweating like a bitch cause Muh what heppen to Sabo Dragon?



Say that one more time

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> which ones


Killer, Zoro, Kaidou, the narrator 

i can't remember anyone else 

also Zoro said it so it has to be true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Orca said:


> Say that one more time


Plus makes no sense for the MCs IE his greatest ally to be the strongest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Litteraly no other top tier but Akainu beat another one so I guess they all suck. Not even WSM WB did.



I didn’t say they suck but Laidou boasting about being no one capable of beating him while he didn’t beat anyone sure does.



~Flow~ said:


> Retarded logic. As for his defeats we dont know when and how they happened. Luffy lost 4 times in this arc alone and he’ll end up being the strongest.



Yes we don't. 

But comparing Luffy with Laidou is retarded logic. One is MC and other is just an arc villain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> This is the thing Ive been telling you over and over and over and over and you just wouldnt budge, Kaido specifically said “Fight” back then and not “defeat”.


Yes because that’s actually stupid as anyone can fight Kaidou and loose. By simple common sense Kaidou has to mean put up a serious fight and someone who can fight Kaidou seriously would have a chance to win; even if like I told you multiple times you want to say Kaidou could also win or even has better odds to win.

Im still unsure what your issue is with this logic anyway. Do you really think Roger, Xebec, Primbeard, Oden, and Shanks don’t have even a small chance of beating Kaidou or couldn’t give him extreme diff fight?


----------



## Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Plus makes no sense for the MCs IE his greatest ally to be the strongest.



Was just being playful in my previous post just to make it clear.

Regarding Dragon, I expect great feats and hype from him. But yeah Kaido is definitely the strongest until the manga tells us he isn’t. So I dont disagree with you. I think Oda can walk the fine line of making Dragon look like a beast whilst at the same time keeping Kaido as the pedestal of current top tiers.


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> But comparing Luffy with Laidou is retarded logic. One is MC and other is just an arc villain.


Kaido is the overrarching antagonist of the entirety of the post skip. And what does that have to do with when his losses took place?


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yes because that’s actually stupid as anyone can fight Kaidou and loose. By simple common sense Kaidou has to mean put up a serious fight and someone who can fight Kaidou seriously would have a chance to win; even if like I told you multiple times you want to say Kaidou could also win or even has better odds to win.
> 
> Im still unsure what your issue is with this logic anyway. Do you really think Roger, Xebec, Primbeard, Oden, and Shanks don’t have even a small chance of beating Kaidou or couldn’t give him extreme diff fight?


Actually people that can fight Kaido are those that are extreme diff battles for him.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Actually people that can fight Kaido are those that are extreme diff battles for him.


So what is your issue with what I’m saying then exactly?


----------



## nyamad (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido > shanks > BM
No comment on BB, as he seems like the only yonko that’s got room to grow so he can be anywhere tbh.


----------



## MYJC (Apr 1, 2022)

Hopefully this shuts up Shanks wankers.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 1, 2022)

Imu > EoS Blackbeard > Kaido > Mihawk > everyone else

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

The cope will be glorious once Biggest Mom is a thing

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 1, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I still have Kaidou > him tho


Had to miss on your last line huh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Imu > EoS Blackbeard


its nice to see you've invested so much into imu stock

can't wait to see you go broke  

j/k

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sablés (Apr 1, 2022)

trance said:


> can't wait to see you go broke


Will he have anything by then?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Revan Reborn (Apr 1, 2022)

Why do people not grasp the concept of power creep in Shonen, or take inverse statements as omnipresent fact.
Kaido is only the strongest, till the next obstacle for the main protagonist.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 2, 2022)

trance said:


> its nice to see you've invested so much into imu stock
> 
> can't wait to see you go broke
> 
> j/k


imu's stock is overvalued rn


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 2, 2022)

We have still no proofs. But Definitely Top 3.

I want to see Kaido fighting against Admirals or Mihawk etc.


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 2, 2022)

Kaido is top 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The only thing this really lowers is Shanks standings a bit as before it seemed like Kaidou might think Shanks could win, but now it seems like he only thinks Shanks would make him fight seriously.


 I've been telling you this for almost a year now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I've been telling you this for almost a year now.


No you have been arguing for a year that Shanks vs Kaidou isn’t a close fighter or closer then Kaidou vs BM. I’ve been telling you for a year the fight is really close and it can go ether way. All this statement does is give us Kaidou’s perspective that he thinks he will win, which moves the probability for Kaidou winning up a bit but clearly not guaranteed, as he is going to loose to Luffy who he also thinks can’t beat him.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> No you have been arguing for a year that Shanks vs Kaidou isn’t a close fighter or closer then Kaidou vs BM. I’ve been telling you for a year the fight is really close and it can go ether way. All this statement does is give us Kaidou’s perspective that he thinks he will win, which moves the probability for Kaidou winning up a bit but clearly not guaranteed, as he is going to loose to Luffy who he also thinks can’t beat him.


I have never said Shanks vs Kaido isn't a close fight I've always said it's a very high-extreme diff fight same for BM vs Kaido. I have said Shanks loses to BM extreme diff based on his lack of feats but I could easily see Shanks being slightly stronger than BM. Here is a post from 7 months ago, "BM extreme diff as she has better feats than Shanks who is featless. If Shanks ends up with better feats than BM then it changes to Shanks extreme diff." 

Not that it even matters. You were constantly twisting Kaido's statement on Luffy's potential into a completely different statement, that all of those characters mentioned would beat him in a fight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 2, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I have never said Shanks vs Kaido isn't a close fight I've always said it's a very high-extreme diff fight same for BM vs Kaido. I have said Shanks loses to BM extreme diff based on his lack of feats but I could easily see Shanks being slightly stronger than BM. Here is a post from 7 months ago, "BM extreme diff as she has better feats than Shanks who is featless. If Shanks ends up with better feats than BM then it changes to Shanks extreme diff."
> 
> Not that it even matters. You were constantly twisting Kaido's statement on Luffy's potential into a completely different statement, that all of those characters mentioned would beat him in a fight.


There’s no reason to argue with him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I have never said Shanks vs Kaido isn't a close fight I've always said it's a very high-extreme diff fight same for BM vs Kaido. I have said Shanks loses to BM extreme diff based on his lack of feats but I could easily see Shanks being slightly stronger than BM. Here is a post from 7 months ago, "BM extreme diff as she has better feats than Shanks who is featless. If Shanks ends up with better feats than BM then it changes to Shanks extreme diff."
> 
> Not that it even matters. You were constantly twisting Kaido's statement on Luffy's potential into a completely different statement, that all of those characters mentioned would beat him in a fight.


So here is the disagreement then

1) You are taking Kaidou’s words here to say he is the strongest, but ignore Kaidou’s words that Shanks is the only one who can fight him seriously that he knows of, which means BM can’t. Which means BM is loosing less then extreme diff and Shanks is at least extreme diff 

2) No my premise is that all of those characters can beat Kaidou; can doesn’t mean will or would; though given whose there it seems more likely they would beat Kaido. Now with Kaidou showing more it makes it a little bit more questionable for Oden and Shanks winning; though I still believe they are more likely to win then Kaidou; albeit like I said it’s more of a 60/40 in their favor now as opposed to 75/25 that was before.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin and his L takes never fail to entertain me.

Keep it up and we might get Dunno v2

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Turrin and his L takes never fail to entertain me.
> 
> Keep it up and we might get Dunno v2


It’s funny because I’ve been way more right about this arc and power levels then BM/Kaidou Stans. Who started this arc think all Supernova combined counter attack would beat Kaidou and no way Kaidou looses 1v1 to Luffy; or BM could be Mid-Diff’d by a new Gear from Luffy. Or now way Law/Kidd could be YFM level and threats to the Yonko.

What W has that side even taken this arc lol

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) You are taking Kaidou’s words here to say he is the strongest, but ignore Kaidou’s words that Shanks is the only one who can fight him seriously that he knows of, which means BM can’t. Which means BM is loosing less then extreme diff and Shanks is at least extreme diff


BM was right beside Kaido, it would look silly to draw her with them considering the circumstances.



Turrin said:


> *2) No my premise is that all of those characters can beat Kaidou; can doesn’t mean will or would; though given whose there it seems more likely they would beat Kaido.* Now with Kaidou showing more it makes it a little bit more questionable for Oden and Shanks winning; though I still believe they are more likely to win then Kaidou; albeit like I said it’s more of a 60/40 in their favor now as opposed to 75/25 that was before.


But again Kaido never says or implies this at all. He says there are a few people *capable of fighting him* you somehow tried to twist this (as you do a lot of) into Kaido saying those people can defeat him even asking if Dellinger is stupid for not agreeing with this.




Turrin said:


> *Shanks is clearly the guy among the Yonko that Kaidou believes could kill him* and he holds in higher regard then any other living pirate





Turrin said:


> *You understand that fight him in this context means Shanks can kill him like Oden could have. You understand that Kaidou has never beaten or proven himself to be on the level of any of the 5 individuals; and the only time we know of he went against Shanks he backed down. Those 5 are clearly a Tier above Kaidou*





Turrin said:


> *Dude are you stupid, serious question? The context of the scene makes it clear he means these are the guys who can beat him in a fight. Kaidou has yet to prove he can beat any of them however, since the only time he’s gone up against them he got Mid-Diff’d with back up (Oden) or backed off (Shanks). So we know these characters can beat Kaidou, but have zero evidence Kaidou can beat any of them.*
> 
> Because no one knows why Kaidou backed down from Shanks, except Kaidou and Shanks. *But now we’re starting to see why, in Kaidou’s respect for Shanks power and belief that Shanks could kill him.*





Turrin said:


> *I think Kaidou own opinion that Shanks can beat him and ranking him near characters we know are stronger then Kaidou is a much better implication then a dubious title*





Turrin said:


> *Prime Roger, Primebeard, Oden, Shanks, and Xebec are on a different level then the Standard Great Pirates. Oda highlights this through Kaidou.
> 
> Kaidou and BM are normally at Great Pirate level*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nello (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm probably late to the party on this but I just realized Luffy's coat is an homage to Shanks and probably signifies that Luffy feels like he's finally equal to his hero

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Veggie (Apr 2, 2022)

Following shonen rule/logic. Those villains that come after him will be stronger. That’s what I’m going with.

Kaido may be currently the strongest but that’s going to change when Luffy challenges the next big baddie. Thinking otherwise is denial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 2, 2022)

Veggie said:


> Following shining rule/logic. Those villains that come after him will be stronger. That’s what I’m going with.
> 
> Kaido may be currently the strongest but that’s going to change when Luffy challenges the next big baddie. Thinking otherwise is denial.


Yes, but the question is.. Who is the next big baddie. 

Because Luffy fights a lot of villains in between his adventures. For example, Wapol was not stronger than Arlong. 

My next question is.. 
Is the next big baddie going to fight 1 vs 16?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 2, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Yes, but the question is.. Who is the next big baddie.
> 
> Because Luffy fights a lot of villains in between his adventures. For example, Wapol was not stronger than Arlong.
> 
> ...


Well it won’t be some random guy he fights. Right now the next BIG fights will be Big Mom, Akainu, BB and maybe IM. That’s what I mean.

Idk but they don’t need to fight 16 guys to prove they stronger than Kaido.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 2, 2022)

Veggie said:


> Well it won’t be some random guy he fights. Right now the next BIG fights will be Big Mom, Akainu, BB and maybe IM. That’s what I mean.
> 
> Idk but they don’t need to fight 16 guys to prove they stronger than Kaido.


Big mom and Luffy won't have a serous 1 vs 1 with a conclusion. 

At least I don't think so. 

I do think the next big baddies are Akainu and Teach. One is said to have the most lethal fruit in the entire series and one has 2 over powered devil fruits. 

So yes I can see these 2 being as strong as kaidou or stronger if certain circumstances are met. 

Imu is still a 50 50 for me. I can't decide yet.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 2, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Big mom and Luffy won't have a serous 1 vs 1 with a conclusion.
> 
> At least I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think they’ll be stronger. Maybe not Mom but Akainu and Teach will definitely be. Believe it!

I think Imu will be an alien and maybe not even a fighter at all. But it’s the possibility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 2, 2022)

Veggie said:


> Yeah I think they’ll be stronger. Maybe not Mom but Akainu and Teach will definitely be. Believe it!
> 
> I think Imu will be an alien and maybe not even a fighter at all. But it’s the possibility.


I do think Imu to be an alien as well. We'll see


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 2, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Imu > EoS Blackbeard > Kaido > Mihawk > everyone else


Whitebeard, Roger, possibly Garp and Xebec were all superior to Kaido.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 2, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Whitebeard, Roger, possibly Garp and Xebec were all superior to Kaido.



3/4 people you listed are dead and garp is way past his prime. My list is the current strongest, not the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 2, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> 3/4 people you listed are dead and garp is way past his prime. My list is the *current* strongest, not the past.





> EoS Blackbeard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 2, 2022)

Eustathios said:


>



touche, I’ll remove him from the list

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 2, 2022)

Wow I bet Japanese fans who have been waiting 25 years to see Shanks and Dragon will be so impressed when they're eventually unveiled to be weaker than previous-arc villain...

That's definitely the shounen formula; have the MC's father surpassed before ever unveiling a single technique he uses.

Good stuff. Sun Wukong DF tier.


----------



## Maruo (Apr 2, 2022)

shintebukuro said:


> Wow I bet Japanese fans who have been waiting 25 years to see Shanks and Dragon will be so impressed when they're eventually unveiled to be weaker than previous-arc villain...
> 
> That's definitely the shounen formula; have the MC's father surpassed before ever unveiling a single technique he uses.
> 
> Good stuff. Sun Wukong DF tier.



Not sure why the "shonen formula" take is so popular. Good writing doesn't forcibly push characters and the story into following an established formula. Oda might not be the best writer, but a lot of people here seem to want him to stick to formulaic writing for the sake of winning an argument.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## nyamad (Apr 2, 2022)

shintebukuro said:


> Wow I bet Japanese fans who have been waiting 25 years to see Shanks and Dragon will be so impressed when they're eventually unveiled to be weaker than previous-arc villain...
> 
> That's definitely the shounen formula; have the MC's father surpassed before ever unveiling a single technique he uses.
> 
> Good stuff. Sun Wukong DF tier.


Shanks and Dragon aren’t even villians so this logic does not work.
Dragon is such an unknown to the world that he may actually end up stronger than Kaido, but we can figure that out once we see him. Shanks is someone who Kaido knows, and even considers shanks one of the few people who can fight with him, so I’m sure Kaido knows shanks standing in the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 2, 2022)

I hope Shanks and Kaido actually have history sparring each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dunno (Apr 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2022)

@A Optimistic has the key to popular bait threads.

Ava truely is a genius. He knows the OL psychology so much he could teach it at the MIT.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 2, 2022)

Maruo said:


> Not sure why the "shonen formula" take is so popular. Good writing doesn't forcibly push characters and the story into following an established formula. Oda might not be the best writer, but a lot of people here seem to want him to stick to formulaic writing for the sake of winning an argument.



How about for the sake of people who have been waiting for 25 years?

It seems to me like the people who want Shanks to be weaker than Kaidou are the people who are trying to win an argument. They're going against all common sense because they want to justify themselves having _believed Oda's bluff_.

Part of what makes Oda so great is that he can spin a damn good twist. Shanks has 1 arm, no DF, lower bounty than other Yonkou...must be weaker than them, right?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 3, 2022)

Revan Reborn said:


> Why do people not grasp the concept of power creep in Shonen, or take inverse statements as omnipresent fact.
> Kaido is only the strongest, till the next obstacle for the main protagonist.


Luffy isn’t going to fight an opponent who’s significantly stronger then Kaido until Blackbeard there’s not going to be any Yonko caliber giants on Elbaf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2022)

shintebukuro said:


> How about for the sake of people who have been waiting for 25 years?
> 
> It seems to me like the people who want Shanks to be weaker than Kaidou are the people who are trying to win an argument. They're going against all common sense because they want to justify themselves having _believed Oda's bluff_.
> 
> Part of what makes Oda so great is that he can spin a damn good twist. Shanks has 1 arm, no DF, lower bounty than other Yonkou...must be weaker than them, right?


People are waitin for Shanks 25 years to see him bein the strongest ? Didnt know that.

Shanks doesnt have any reason to be stronger than Kaido. And he isnt based on what the author, Kaido and Kid with Killer say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jay. (Apr 3, 2022)

notice how kaido said that without knowing what teach is capable of and only after linlin was defeated?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Apr 3, 2022)

Not gonna lie but Kaido would pee his pants if he knew how powerfull current BB was

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2022)

Mob said:


> Not gonna lie but Kaido would pee his pants if he knew how powerfull current BB was


CP0 clashes with BB same CP0 who are terrified of Kaido

>Teach calls Kaido a dreaded monster

> Teach is stronger than Kaido

Yeah doesn’t work

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garcher (Apr 3, 2022)

It's just "If it's 1vs1 bet on Kaido" in other words. Doesn't mean that Kaido can't be taken down at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (Apr 3, 2022)

Mob said:


> Not gonna lie but Kaido would pee his pants if he knew how powerfull current BB was


If current BB was that strong then people would be saying he is the WSM. He will level up after wano but not now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Apr 3, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> If current BB was that strong then people would be saying he is the WSM. He will level up after wano but not now.


Thing is I dont think he cares about what other people are saying or thinking about him, he doesnt seek validation like Luffy, Zorro, Mihawk or Kaido for example. He likes being underestimated.


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

shintebukuro said:


> Part of what makes Oda so great is that he can spin a damn good twist. Shanks has 1 arm, no DF, lower bounty than other Yonkou...must be weaker than them, right?


It's not about wanting to win some petty argument. We're just analyzing the story and using a bit of common sense. It serves no narrative purpose for Shanks to be Uber god tier unless oda plans on having him eliminate some Uber god tier threat, and it's 99% certain he ain't beating Blackbeard, Akainu, or Im.

Power scaling wise, it would be stupid as fuck if a one armed dude with no devil fruit powers or advanced weapons was stronger than behemoths with mythical zoans and all forms of haki. That would throw a major monkey wrench into the power system. The fuck is the point in eating the most powerful devil fruits if you can apparently just do push ups and train with a sword to be an even bigger threat than people who can literally pick up and sink Islands, steal souls, create earthquakes, etc?! It's even more problematic when you consider base kaido and BM without their fruits are monster with insane durability and strength that no normal human can reach.


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 3, 2022)

Wait, now character and narrator statements are meant to be taken as facts?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Apr 3, 2022)

Nika Kaido never tried running up on the admirals, he's keeping his fraud reputation and his yonkers are feeding off it 

"i want an honorable death" 
>Never tried starting shit with the Navy because he knows his humiliation would be broadcasted throughout the world (including Wano)


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Nika Kaido never tried running up on the admirals, he's keeping his fraud reputation and his yonkers are feeding off it
> 
> "i want an honorable death"
> >Never tried starting shit with the Navy because he knows his humiliation would be broadcasted throughout the world (including Wano)


He did start shit with the navy, he challenged them multiple times and destroyed their prison ships causing a ruckus whenever he got captured.

He attempted to invade the marineford war with just himself and king.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Apr 3, 2022)

Luffy got 4 power ups in wano and is fighting with a power that warps reality and Oda told us that Kaido is the strongest in different ways and has backed it up with all the feats.
He even said that "The story is in its final stage".

Only some fans with their agendas and clownery think they are more right than Oda himself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 3, 2022)

Jay. said:


> notice how kaido said that without knowing what teach is capable of and only after linlin was defeated?


Notice how teach called Kaido a dreaded monster? I bet he'd call him daddy if Kaido asked him to


----------



## AmitDS (Apr 3, 2022)

Shanks, Big Mom can both take down Kaido even if it's extreme diff or a tie. Mihawk, if he really is Shanks' rival still, would also be able to do the same. Blackbeard, if he's as at least strong as Big Mom and Shanks rn, would also be able to take him down extreme diff. Kaido's bragging and it also has a lot to do with him being the first emperor and top tier Luffy beats, bonds with and has a rivalry with. He's an alpha male wet dream for shonen so he's much more 'badass' than Shanks or Big Mom having 1 vs 1s rn with Luffy to establish Luffy as a top tier in the verse, IMO.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Apr 3, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> He attempted to invade the marineford war with just himself and king.


When was this


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> When was this


Shanks intercepted him before he went to marineford. Kaido wanted to be the one to take down whitebeard and apparently gave no fucks that all the admirals, Marines, and the schichibukai would have gotten in his way. Kaido didn't even bother bringing his crew besides King. Oda confirmed it a couple months ago in the vivre cards.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Apr 3, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Shanks intercepted him before he went to marineford. Kaido wanted to be the one to take down whitebeard and apparently gave no fucks that all the admirals


He was gonna go there just to take whitebeards head after the marines dealt a great amount of damage to him, it would've been like Blackbeard replaced with Kaido

He would've been super blitzed and dead

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Empathy (Apr 3, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Shanks intercepted him before he went to marineford. Kaido wanted to be the one to take down whitebeard and apparently gave no fucks that all the admirals, Marines, and the schichibukai would have gotten in his way. Kaido didn't even bother bringing his crew besides King. Oda confirmed it a couple months ago in the vivre cards.



That’s pretty cool imagining Shanks and co. intercepting Kaidou and King flying in the air on their way to Marineford. I hope Oda shows this at some point. Do you have the SBS source where it was confirmed that it was just Kaidou and King, by chance?


----------



## deltaniner (Apr 3, 2022)

It's genuinely pathetic the levels of copium people are on to deny everything said about Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 3, 2022)

deltaniner said:


> It's genuinely pathetic the levels of copium people are on to deny everything said about Kaido.


The only ones coping are people who think Kaidou is going to be stronger then future bigger antagonists


----------



## deltaniner (Apr 3, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The only ones coping are people who think Kaidou is going to be stronger then future bigger antagonists


Coming from the guy who screeches about how World's Strongest creature actually refers to his species when there's nothing in story to say that.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 3, 2022)

deltaniner said:


> Coming from the guy who screeches about how World's Strongest creature actually refers to his species when there's nothing in story to say that.


Except you know everything in the story.

But we will see shortly at the end of this arc what Kaidou title actually means in relation to the strongest in the verse like IMU and Teach.


----------



## deltaniner (Apr 3, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Quack quack


Sorry, I don't speak duck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Apr 3, 2022)

Laido is about as close to being the world's strongest as Ash is to being a champion.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 3, 2022)

deltaniner said:


> Sorry, I don't speak duck.


Duck is a little too advance for you I bet


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> He was gonna go there just to take whitebeards head after the marines dealt a great amount of damage to him, it would've been like Blackbeard replaced with Kaido
> 
> He would've been super blitzed and dead


Yeah because kaido is totally the type of person to want credit for a kill and isn't interested in the actual battle. 




Empathy said:


> That’s pretty cool imagining Shanks and co. intercepting Kaidou and King flying in the air on their way to Marineford. I hope Oda shows this at some point. Do you have the SBS source where it was confirmed that it was just Kaidou and King, by chance?


It was in the vivre cards for king

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Apr 3, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Yeah because kaido is totally the type of person to want credit for a kill and isn't interested in the actual battle.


Yeah Yeah and that's exactly why kaido never dared to challenge a WB unless he was sure that he would get help

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Yeah Yeah and that's exactly why kaido never dared to challenge a WB unless he was sure that he would get help


WB had his whole crew with him+allies from the new world.

Kaido went there with no one else but king, and he knew the Marines and schichibukai would get in his way. That took huge balls.

You're way off the mark. Kaido's entire characterization is that he wants a glorious 1v1 battle. Him going to marineford with only one crewmate is the complete opposite of him wanting help to challenge WB.

When he had Big Mom handcuffed he ordered his men to let her go and told them to stay out of his way when they fought.

He killed the old hag for interfering with his fight with Oden and killed the CP0 agent for interfering with Luffy. Are we reading the same manga?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Apr 3, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> You're way off the mark. Kaido's entire characterization is that he wants a glorious 1v1 battle. Him going to marineford with only one crewmate is the complete opposite of him wanting help to challenge WB.


You misunderstood

me saying Kaido only dared to confront whitebeard was me referring to the Navy



MrAnalogies said:


> When he had Big Mom handcuffed he ordered his men to let her go and told them to stay out of his way when they fought.


and yet he never challenged Whitebeard to a 1v1 duel 


MrAnalogies said:


> He killed the old hag for interfering with his fight with Oden and killed the CP0 agent for interfering with Luffy. Are we reading the same manga?


and Has kaido ever killed anybody for interfering his confrontation with Whitebeard? 

Oh wait, Kaido has never had his 1v1 with old pops, he even stepped aside when Shanks told him too.


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> me saying Kaido only dared to confront whitebeard was me referring to the Navy


The navy wasn't a factor in Kaido's plans. He was simply capitalizing on the situation because WB spends most of his days bed ridden being attended to by nurses and managing his empire.




Inferno Jewls said:


> and yet he never challenged Whitebeard to a 1v1 duel


And you know this how? The fact he thought about WB when wondering how high Luffy's ceiling is means they obviously fought before. Possibly more than once. 

WB in his older age was the one who turned down the idea of invading wano to avenge Oden because he didn't want a bunch of casualties or to put his territories at risk. WBs main focus was protecting his people, not having glorious battles. He wasn't going to risk having the other yonko grabbing his territory or oppressing his family with him being hurt or occupied unless he had no choice. For all we know, kaido did send an open challenge and WB ignored it because he's a mature leader and not a barbarian who neglects his own daughter and starving people to chase glory. 

Kaido's other objective was to have a huge war and to plunge the world into chaos. He was biding his time waiting for Doflamingo to produce enough smiles. The world government challenging WB caught everyone off guard since the world powers were in a stale mate and not much had happened for years so kaido immediately took action knowing for sure WB would participate in battle.




Inferno Jewls said:


> and Has kaido ever killed anybody for interfering his confrontation with Whitebeard?
> 
> Oh wait, Kaido has never had his 1v1 with old pops, he even stepped aside when Shanks told him too.


We don't know what happened. Shanks is a negotiator and peacemaker, we have no idea what he said to kaido or why he changed his mind.

You're also forgetting it was the entire red hair pirates crew. Shanks alone is a handful by Kaido's own admission, so wtf was he going to do with only king as backup? If he got seriously injured wasting time fighting them he would be have missed his chance against WB anyways because the battle was raging and WB was participating against multiple deadly foes. By the time kaido got there after messing with the red hair pirates, both he and WB would be in horrible shape and unable to have a great battle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheRealSJ (Apr 3, 2022)

I still am on board and always have been on board for Dragon hype

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Apr 3, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> The navy wasn't a factor in Kaido's plans. He was simply capitalizing on the situation because WB spends most of his days bed ridden being attended to by nurses and managing his empire


The navy was a factor, Kaido literally only wanted to go after WB when he was in enemies territory that would give Kaido the overall advantage over WB


MrAnalogies said:


> And you know this how? The fact he thought about WB when wondering how high Luffy's ceiling is means they obviously fought before. Possibly more than once.


Lots of reasons, if Kaido had challenged shirohige before it would've already been stated and Kaido wouldn't have had targeted WB only when he was in the enemies territory 


MrAnalogies said:


> We don't know what happened. Shanks is a negotiator and peacemaker, we have no idea what he said to kaido or why he changed his mind.


Of course we don't know, I only brought up shanks because you was over wanking kaidou.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 3, 2022)

TheRealSJ said:


> I still am on board and always have been on board for Dragon hype


Just give it up, hes not going to fight anybody, best feat was touching  smoker

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 3, 2022)

TheRealSJ said:


> I still am on board and always have been on board for Dragon hype


You mean the Hypeman? Whose only purpose in the story is to be a hype tool for the big villain?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> *He was gonna go there just to take whitebeards head after the marines dealt a great amount of damage to him, it would've been like Blackbeard replaced with Kaido*
> 
> He would've been super blitzed and dead


Imagine someone's brain producing this amount of headcannon


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 3, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> The navy was a factor, Kaido literally only wanted to go after WB when he was in enemies territory that would give Kaido the overall advantage over WB


How is going to marineford by himself when WB had his whole crew+a bunch of allies going to give kaido an advantage?




Inferno Jewls said:


> Lots of reasons, if Kaido had challenged shirohige before it would've already been stated and Kaido wouldn't have had targeted WB only when he was in the enemies territory


Bunch of assumptions here. Oda loves withholding information.

I already explained why they haven't fought in a long time. 




Inferno Jewls said:


> Of course we don't know, I only brought up shanks because you was over wanking kaidou.


I literally just posted information that was in the vivre cards. It's a fact kaido went to marineford to kill WB knowing he had his whole crew and that there were a bunch of other marines and top tiers that could interfere. Yet he didn't care and apparently only brought king with him.

You then responded with a bunch of head cannon nonsense claiming he only wanted WBs Head and didn't really want a fair fight which completely contradicts Kaido's character.


----------



## AmitDS (Apr 3, 2022)

JayK said:


> Laido is about as close to being the world's strongest as Ash is to being a champion.


Ash is the Alola League Champion.


----------



## AmitDS (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## JayK (Apr 3, 2022)

AmitDS said:


> Ash is the Lidl League Champion.


fyi

That makes it arguably even worse.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 4, 2022)

Crocodile "I won't lose to you"

Ener "I won't lose to you"

Lucci "I won't lose to you"

Doflamingo "I won't lose to you"

King "I won't lose to you"

Kaido is INCREDIBLY strong, but still the typical villain boasting. That has no limits and boundaries to the hyperexxageration. 

Hell... Pica "Don't worry Doffy-chan, I will defeat anyone on Dressrosa"*

* Meaning Fujitora + Luffy + Zoro + Sabo + Law + the rest

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 4, 2022)

AmitDS said:


> Ash is the Alola League Champion.


Alola League? 

I thought Ash was only Orange and Manalo conference champion?


----------



## Turrin (Apr 4, 2022)

There not talking about individual 1v1 power. Hence the talk about the high price the war would bring with it. Don’t twist the statement.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 4, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Yeah Yeah and that's exactly why kaido never dared to challenge a WB unless he was sure that he would get help


Kaido killed his 'brother' and WB didn't dare do shit about it.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kaido killed his 'brother' and WB didn't dare do shit about it.


The reason why was explained explicitly but still went over your head


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 4, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> The reason why was explained explicitly but still went over your head


Just lmao at you of all people talking about things going over someone's head. WB didn't want the fight. End of story. Kaido would have wiped out his crew. 

He was perfectly willing to fight for Ace regardless of whether Ace was killed beforehand.


----------



## BladeofTheMorning (Apr 4, 2022)

Kaido is the arrogant type. Has himself on a pedestal. Couldn’t even get by Shanks to hit up Marineford.

Is he top 5 in the verse currently? Yeah. Is he the strongest? Not from my perspective.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just lmao at you of all people talking about things going over someone's head. WB didn't want the fight. End of story. Kaido would have wiped out his crew.
> 
> He was perfectly willing to fight for Ace regardless of whether Ace was killed beforehand.


Uhm no? Whitebeard fought to save Ace. Specifically that. If Ace had been killed beforehand he wouldn't have fought lol

What the fuck kind of a headcanon bullshit is this post?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 4, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Uhm no? Whitebeard fought to save Ace. Specifically that. If Ace had been killed beforehand he wouldn't have fought lol
> 
> What the fuck kind of a headcanon bullshit is this post?


Go read the manga simpleton. Ironic you have a Garp ava when he is the one who said it.


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just lmao at you of all people talking about things going over someone's head. WB didn't want the fight. End of story. Kaido would have wiped out his crew.
> 
> He was perfectly willing to fight for Ace regardless of whether Ace was killed beforehand.


Whitebeard Pirates > beast pirates


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 4, 2022)

BladeofTheMorning said:


> Kaido is the arrogant type. Has himself on a pedestal. Couldn’t even get by Shanks to hit up Marineford.
> 
> Is he top 5 in the verse currently? Yeah. Is he the strongest? Not from my perspective.


"Couldn't get by shanks" who had his _entire_ crew and Kaido only had king as backup. The same shanks who would rather negotiate and apparently didn't injure kaido despite vastly outnumbering him. We also have no idea why Kaido changed his mind. 

I love how people apply their own head cannon to situations. 

Kaido is brutally honest. Apologized to Oden, apologized to Luffy, and is apparently one of the most knowledgeable characters in the series as he's aware of advanced conqueror's haki, future sight, joyboy, is aware of how special wano is, etc. Out of all the villains, what he says should be taken very seriously.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Go read the manga simpleton. Ironic you have a Garp ava when he is the one who said it.


Because Garp knows exactly what Whitebeard would do, right?

The manga explicitly told you WB didn't fight Kaido because too many lives would be lost. He went to Marineford to save Ace. Period.

Stop being an idiot


----------



## Turrin (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kaido killed his 'brother' and WB didn't dare do shit about it.


WB didn’t do shit about Thatch being killed by Teach. Is WB scared of Yami Teach now? Pretty obvious that Ace was simply special in that WB believed he had the potential to take over the WB Pirates and probably thought he was Joy Boy too.

Also extremely likely that Shanks told Kaidou Ace was Roger’s son to get him to back down on attacking MF under the promise that Ace could be Joy Boy; and that’s why Kaidou back down not because he was afraid of facing Shanks. 

Ace was simply special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 4, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Because Garp knows exactly what Whitebeard would do, right?
> 
> The manga explicitly told you WB didn't fight Kaido because too many lives would be lost. He went to Marineford to save Ace. Period.
> 
> Stop being an idiot


The only idiot is you. Garp knows WB far better than you. You didn't even know about the Garp quote. That's how much of an ignoramus you are.

He didn't fight Kaido because he had no chance of winning. At least with the navy he stood a chance.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2022)

Does the outside world even know of Odens death?


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The only idiot is you. Garp knows WB far better than you. You didn't even know about the Garp quote. That's how much of an ignoramus you are.
> 
> *He didn't fight Kaido because he had no chance of winning. At least with the navy he stood a chance.*


What

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 4, 2022)

Turrin said:


> WB didn’t do shit about Thatch being killed by Teach. Is WB scared of Yami Teach now? Pretty obvious that Ace was simply special in that WB believed he had the potential to take over the WB Pirates and probably thought he was Joy Boy too.
> 
> Also extremely likely that Shanks told Kaidou Ace was Roger’s son to get him to back down on attacking MF under the promise that Ace could be Joy Boy; and that’s why Kaidou back down not because he was afraid of facing Shanks.
> 
> Ace was simply special.


How do you know he wasn't going to do shit about Teach? He told Shanks that Teach's crime was the worst thing you could do on a pirate ship. He was fully invested in Teach dying. When Marco showed up at MF he even said that everyone on the sea knows you don't touch WB's men. Buggy says the same thing in that quote you love spamming when he says they shouldn't dare touch a WB pirate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The only idiot is you. Garp knows WB far better than you. You didn't even know about the Garp quote. That's how much of an ignoramus you are.
> 
> He didn't fight Kaido because he had no chance of winning. At least with the navy he stood a chance.


Ahahah imagine thinking Garp, who hasn't even seen WB for like 20 years knows WB better than the readers

I didn't know about the quote? Jesus now you know me better than I know myself? 



See what THE MANGA says? It's almost like... The yonko keep eachother in check by being so close in power that fighting eachother will only mean the winner will be destroyed by a 3rd yonko...

Now shut the fuck up and learn some respect


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2022)

The craziest part of that post is that Oden died 20 years ago

That version of WB wouldve obliterated that version of Kaido into red mist

Its more likely that they just didnt know

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How do you know he wasn't going to do shit about Teach? He told Shanks that Teach's crime was the worst thing you could do on a pirate ship. He was fully invested in Teach dying. When Marco showed up at MF he even said that everyone on the sea knows you don't touch WB's men. Buggy says the same thing in that quote you love spamming when he says they shouldn't dare touch a WB pirate.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How do you know he wasn't going to do shit about Teach?


Wow here I was thinking you were so well versed and knew everything about this manga?



Looks like the genius doesn't know about some pretty historical quote over there LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 4, 2022)

And yet Kaido needed to team up with big mom and collect ancient weapons to take on the navy and WG


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 4, 2022)

Karma said:


> The craziest part of that post is that Oden died 20 years ago
> 
> That version of WB wouldve obliterated that version of Kaido into red mist
> 
> Its more likely that they just didnt know


Izou said they learned about his death several years after it happened


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> And yet Kaido needed to team up with big mom and collect ancient weapons to take on the navy and WG


You mean Navy, WG and Emperors.


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Dellinger said:


> You mean Navy, WG and Emperors.


Kaido only mentions the navy and WG in his speech in chapter 985 and 986

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How do you know he wasn't going to do shit about Teach? He told Shanks that Teach's crime was the worst thing you could do on a pirate ship. He was fully invested in Teach dying. When Marco showed up at MF he even said that everyone on the sea knows you don't touch WB's men. Buggy says the same thing in that quote you love spamming when he says they shouldn't dare touch a WB pirate.


Because he literally did nothing about Teach…. And just left Ace alone to chase him. That’s proof enough that he wasn’t going to invest much effort into going after Teach.

Yeah you don’t touch WB men is true but WB does not go out of his way sacrificing his other children in wars to avenge them; he only did that because it was Ace and because he was dying and saw Ace as  the future


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Kaido only mentions the navy and WG in his speech in chapter 985 and 986


Kaido speaks of a world war. So yes Emperors included


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Dellinger said:


> Kaido speaks of a world war. So yes Emperors included


A world War agaisnt the wg and navy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Crocodile "I won't lose to you"
> 
> Ener "I won't lose to you"
> 
> ...


They never claimed to be the strongest except for Enel claiming god but he is a narcissist and he said it out loud.


Mercurial said:


> Kaido is INCREDIBLY strong, but still the typical villain boasting. That has no limits and boundaries to the hyperexxageration.


Kaido never made this statement before and he was only thinking it, he never even said it to Luffy. So you're telling me he lied to himself in his mind for some reason?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 4, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Kaido never made this statement before and he was only thinking it, he never even said it to Luffy. So you're telling me he lied to himself in his mind for some reason?


Make it make sense.

Now characters are privately lying to themselves in their head and the author is wasting ink for the hell of it. Goal post shifting should be an Olympic sport.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 4, 2022)

MrAnalogies said:


> Make it make sense.
> 
> Now characters are privately lying to themselves in their head and the author is wasting ink for the hell of it. Goal post shifting should be an Olympic sport.


If Akainu or Shanks or god fobid Mihawk said that you just know they will take it as gospel.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 4, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> If Akainu or Shanks or god fobid Mihawk said that you just know they will take it as gospel.



None of those 3 have low self-esteem like Kaido so it won't happen.


----------



## AmitDS (Apr 4, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> Alola League?
> 
> I thought Ash was only Orange and Manalo conference champion?


He's the Alola League Champion too but the league came across as a baby league. He also beat Iris who is the current Unova Champion and strongest trainer in that region, and well this week he beat a Kalos elite 4 member.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Subtle (Apr 4, 2022)

Kaido is simply boasting, he isn't aware of everyone's capabilities, he thinks no one can defeat him, he's wrong because Luffy is going to make it happen. His strength is merely self-identified.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 5, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Ahahah imagine thinking Garp, who hasn't even seen WB for like 20 years knows WB better than the readers
> 
> I didn't know about the quote? Jesus now you know me better than I know myself?
> 
> ...


There is nothing to respect about you though. You didn't even know about the Garp quote while having his ava. Peak buffoonery.

Yes, Garp knows better than you. Cry more kiddo.  Learn to read, it would really help. 



Strobacaxi said:


> Wow here I was thinking you were so well versed and knew everything about this manga?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the genius doesn't know about some pretty historical quote over there LOL


Yes and then when Shanks spoke to him he clearly changed his mind. Shanks told him to stop Ace but WB refused, saying he had nothing to fear. Again, read the manga scrub.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 5, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yeah you don’t touch WB men is true but WB does not go out of his way sacrificing his other children in wars to avenge them; he only did that because it was Ace and because he was dying and saw Ace as  the future


Let me repeat since you haven't addressed it: When Marco showed up at MF he even said that everyone on the sea knows you don't touch WB's men. Buggy says the same thing in that quote you love spamming when he says they shouldn't dare touch a WB pirate.

Anyone touching a WB pirate risked getting obliterated as everyone knows WB will come after you. Ace wasn't a special case as the Marco and Buggy statements show.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 5, 2022)

IMO 

Shanks, Mihawk, Big Mom, Akainu, Blackbeard are the only ones _capable _of taking Kaido down. Fact is Kaido saw glimpses of Roger, Xebec, Shanks, WB, etc. when Luffy red rocked him, but that was a far, far weaker Luffy than the one we see now. Doesn't seem like Kaido really knows everything, and has a fairly high opinion of himself which is justified for the most part. 

But whether they actually do take him down is a different matter. That he is stated to be given the benefit of a doubt in a  1v1 fight and currently has the best feats (for now) means that, we should give him the benefit of a doubt.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 5, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Let me repeat since you haven't addressed it: When Marco showed up at MF he even said that everyone on the sea knows you don't touch WB's men. Buggy says the same thing in that quote you love spamming when he says they shouldn't dare touch a WB pirate.
> 
> Anyone touching a WB pirate risked getting obliterated as everyone knows WB will come after you. Ace wasn't a special case as the Marco and Buggy statements show.


Your attacking a straw-man. No one is saying attacking WB children (any of them) is a good idea. As if you do that WB is going to take you down assuming it doesn’t come at a high risk to his other children’s lives. The high risk part is the reason why he didn’t fight Kaidou or Teach. The only exception to this was Ace


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 5, 2022)

Are people really claiming Whitebeard was scared of Kaido when he's the only man to declare war on the _World Government_ and show up in their own turf?


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 5, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Are people really claiming Whitebeard was scared of Kaido when he's the only man to declare war on the _World Government_ and show up in their own turf?



Kaido > World Government + Navy  

Gorosei scared of angering Shanks. 



Conclusion: Shanks soloes Marineford

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 5, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> *Kaido > World Government + Navy *
> 
> Gorosei scared of angering Shanks.
> 
> ...


Some Kaido bros unironically believe this.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 5, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Are people really claiming Whitebeard was scared of Kaido when he's the only man to declare war on the _World Government_ and show up in their own turf?


Facing YC1 level admirals is far less scary than fighting the strongest being in history. Even in his prime WB was viewed as inferior to Kaido. Kaido was viewed as invincible and strongest when Primebeard was running around. Now why would WB in old age run up on someone he’s weaker than in his prime? At least in Old age and sick, he could two panel the strongest admiral. That’s why he had no problem going to MF.


Mihawk said:


> Kaido > World Government + Navy
> 
> Gorosei scared of angering Shanks.
> 
> ...


CP0 didn’t contradict Orochi
The WG said CP0 should only attempt to take over Wano if Kaido fell

They only risked angering Kaido despite having MF as a shield, when the other option was their equivalent of Jesus showing up

Btw the Navy views the Red-Hairs as unassailable/impregnable

one of the Gorosei said they couldn’t deal with Shanks if he got angry

 yet the view that the RHS would have solo’d MF is so unbelievable.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 5, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Facing YC1 level admirals is far less scary than fighting the strongest being in history. Even in his prime WB was viewed as inferior to Kaido. Kaido was viewed as invincible and strongest when Primebeard was running around. Now why would WB in old age run up on someone he’s weaker than in his prime? At least in Old age and sick, he could two panel the strongest admiral. That’s why he had no problem going to MF.
> 
> CP0 didn’t contradict Orochi
> The WG said CP0 should only attempt to take over Wano if Kaido fell
> ...


Bruh no one had Kaido as the strongest other than King's trash tier list. The rest of the world considered WB as the top dog. You'd think it's self evident by the fact that your guy has racked up a whole bunch of Ls in his career

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 5, 2022)

proven fact: talking heads emotes make everything funnier

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 7, 2022)

I always thought Shanks was the strongest Yonko, and ai thought Kaido having him on his top 5 as well as their encounter before Marineford was that proof.

But Kaido stating he is the strongest and no one can beat him makes me think he’s telling the truth (To the best of his knowledge). 

Akainu, Shanks, Dragon, Big Mom may all be able to threaten him. But Kaido knows he can outlast them all and eventually win.


----------

